# Fortune Cookie Horror Stories



## cornimer (May 22, 2019)

I'm so sad right now and I can't be the only one that has terrible luck.

Ever since the Diana cookie came out, the one and only item I wanted from the cookie was wings. At this point I must have spent 1000 tickets buying Diana cookies. I've gotten multiple of every item, including the other four stars and the five star, but still *no wings.*

And the SAME THING happened with the Muffy cookie. Multiples the other four stars and the five star but no broom, which was the item I wanted. And way back at the beginning of fortune cookies, the same thing ALSO happened with the Lily cookie and the rainbow screen. I just don't know how it's possible to keep being this unlucky with the items I really want. I understand that when you buy fortune cookies you are acknowledging that this could happen, but like come on. If I got back tickets for every cookie where I got an item I didn't want, I would probably have 3000+ tickets. I really wish there was a courtesy system where you could trade fortune cookie items back for like 50% of the tickets you spent, at least with four and five star items. I know they wouldn't do this because they want to make money. But I wish there was SOMETHING to make me feel better about constantly wasting all my leaf tickets and birthday/Christmas gift card money and coming up empty handed every time. 

Anyways that's my rant, if you have fortune cookie horror stories like mine please share


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2019)

I've had a similar experience with the rainbow screen.  I spent sooo many leaf tickets on that cookie to no avail.  My latest disappointment was the Gladys cookie, though.  I wanted that wig more than anything in the world so I bought a whole bunch of that cookie as well.  I even got the 5 star item out of that one, but no wig.  It's like the game senses what you want the most and refuses to give it to you.


----------



## cornimer (May 22, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I've had a similar experience with the rainbow screen.  I spent sooo many leaf tickets on that cookie to no avail.  My latest disappointment was the Gladys cookie, though.  I wanted that wig more than anything in the world so I bought a whole bunch of that cookie as well.  I even got the 5 star item out of that one, but no wig.  It's like the game senses what you want the most and refuses to give it to you.



Literally ugh I swear it does that. I've saved up enough stamp cards for a four star item and I'm just waiting for the Lily cookie to be re-issued (they've reiussed almost every cookie except that one!!) so I can buy that darn rainbow screen finally.


----------



## Phawnix (May 22, 2019)

I don't buy leaf tickets or cookies. If you could pick the item you get I would consider getting certain sets but the fact that you have to rely on RNG to get what you want is a rip off. You will NEVER get everything you want and even if you do, you will have spent waaay too much and have mostly duplicates. It's the same in every game I'm disappointed that Nintendo would stoop to this level. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if people didn't spend real money, it just encourages Nintendo to keep doing it. Buying cookies is like saying "Yeah, good job Nintendo, keep up the good work... this is what we really want in our game" and I just can't support that. I have only wanted a few items like the devil wings and the purple suit from the lobo cookie and I got both of them by just waiting patiently and buying the 5000 Bells cookies.

TL;DR: I hope Nintendo takes the loot boxes out


----------



## Braixen (May 22, 2019)

Yeah ngl I'm not a big fan of the whole loot box idea in pocket camp either... but at the same time they're fun and while I don't buy leaf tickets with irl money, I don't really have anything else to spend them on so I just save for the 5 cookie pack to get the addional card.

From the few 5 cookie packs I've bought I've had horrendous luck, notably with the Julian one : (
I bought 3, maybe? from the Julian one. All I wanted was _one_ four star furnature or the five star one... But all I got the was the stupid planner thing like 6 times, one table and a BUNCH of clothing. I remember almost crying on the third cookie, argh

on the other hand, I'm super lucky with the cookies you can buy with bells occationally?? I suppose that make up for it but I really wanted some cool starry-themed furnature, especially since Julian's my favorite villager lol


----------



## Nougat (May 23, 2019)

Aw.. I'd send you my wings if I could!


----------



## AccfSally (May 23, 2019)

I remember trying to get all the items from Whitney's cookie and kept getting the Tuxedo!



Now it's the same with Diana's cookie with the dress!


----------



## cornimer (May 23, 2019)

AccfSally said:


> I remember trying to get all the items from Whitney's cookie and kept getting the Tuxedo!
> View attachment 226030
> 
> Now it's the same with Diana's cookie with the dress!



I have 9 witch hats from the Muffy cookie!! I feel your pain.


----------



## mogyay (May 25, 2019)

2 fauna cookies, 7 sleighs


----------



## Becca617 (May 25, 2019)

I'm actually going through something similar with this and I've been spending every 50 leaf tickets i've been getting to get the wings from diana's fortune cookie, and i literally got the 5 star item and all the other furniture items plus the dress and the hat but NO wings. it infuriates me and i'm literally just about to say screw it because i feel like i'm never gonna get it. i'd rather craft these items for twice the price of 50 leaf tickets instead of the luck of RNG.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 26, 2019)

I got two same seats from rosie popstar stage cookie
got the five star rug in white goth fortune cookie. (i wanted a memory activated one...)


----------



## Verecund (May 26, 2019)

Out of 47 Filbert cookies (40 of which were bought with LT) I got every item (including 11 boots) except the rocket. 

I also bought 37 Julian cookies (I think about 30 of them were LT) and missed out on the rug and the planetarium. I didn?t even care about the planetarium, but I really wanted the rug so ended up using the stamp trade when they reissued it. Got nine dresses and seven hairpins for my male character though. Blah.

Speaking of female clothing, all I ever got from Bluebear's cookie was the dress and bow, and out of five Diana cookies I have two dresses and a hairpin instead of some of the cool plant stuff. Like come on, those were the only items I _didn't_ want from either of those cookies.


----------



## Snowbell (May 26, 2019)

I completely agree! I'm going through something very similar, and it's so frustrating. I bought the 5-pack of Diana cookies twice now, and ended up with every item except the fairy jar, which is the one I want the most. I got the big fairy flower TWICE, and a bunch of hairpins and dresses, but still no jar. I might give it one last shot before the cookie goes away, but this is ridiculous. If only there was a way to trade items in, or trade with other players. You are not alone in your misery


----------



## kemdi (May 26, 2019)

Spent 250 tickets on Diana's cookie box hoping to get the wings. Got four dresses and some grass. Never again. 


From what I understand, the box isn't worth the extra stamp. You've a better chance of being blessed by RNGsus if you get 5 cookies separately, than getting the box. Individually, I've got every one of her items now except the wings, including the rarer ones, and almost all of them came from the 5k cookies.   I wish I understood that before wasting my hard saved tickets on that dumb box, but whatever.


----------



## Snowbell (May 27, 2019)

In the end, I ended up having to buy enough cookie packs to fill up 5 stamp cards and just traded those in for the fairy jar because my luck was so horrible. What a waste. *Sigh* This is my life now. Do I regret it? Yes. Is my giant fairy garden campsite super adorable? Also yes.


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2019)

I?ve come back from the pocket camp grave to recall the time i spent 200 leaf tickets on lily cookies in hopes of getting the rainbow or the gazebo and got 4 raincoats instead


----------



## cornimer (May 29, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I’ve come back from the pocket camp grave to recall the time i spent 200 leaf tickets on lily cookies in hopes of getting the rainbow or the gazebo and got 4 raincoats instead



I think I spent 700-800 tickets and got everything except the rainbow and gazebo


----------



## gobby (May 30, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> I think I spent 700-800 tickets and got everything except the rainbow and gazebo



Ouch


----------



## frozenivy (Jun 5, 2019)

I stopped buying leaf tickets over this. I wanted the big flower from Diana cookie and received 5 purple flowers


----------



## Ras (Jun 9, 2019)

Verecund said:


> Out of 47 Filbert cookies (40 of which were bought with LT) I got every item (including 11 boots) except the rocket.



I visited a visiting stranger's camp today and saw the rocket. It's the only time I have ever seen it anywhere.

A friend of mine must have spent a fortune on the Cinema Cookie and not gotten the screen because she has 12 chairs, eight marquees, two concession stands and one ticket booth. She's a clever girl, so she has all the seats facing towards the player as if we are the ones on the screen being watched by the animals. 

I had a hope that I would get plenty of seats by buying Cinema Cookies, since there are a limited number of items, but I had to give up when all I ever got was the marquees.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 10, 2019)

Latest disaster:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Latest disaster:



Five ethereal robes.  Rip Vanessa.


----------



## Phawnix (Jun 10, 2019)

Can't blame Nintendo if you're the one that keeps buyin em


----------



## cornimer (Jun 10, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Can't blame Nintendo if you're the one that keeps buyin em



But we can curse the RNG gods


----------



## Phawnix (Jun 10, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> But we can curse the RNG gods



Well, sort of. Nintendo purposely makes the rates low. Think of loot boxes like lottery tickets. Your chances of winning (getting the item you want) are extremely low because the company issuing the tickets has to make a profit. If lottery companies handed out money all the time they wouldn't be able to stay in business. Loot boxes are worse because you can't even "cash them in" so to speak for real money, all you get is a digital item you will most likely forget about or not care about in a week because a new update will add new loot boxes and the cycle will start over again.

It's really not hard to see the pattern, if you're willing to go against the odds and the knowledge that you will in fact lose more often than you win... well you can only curse yourself, and unfortunately because of people who buy in to this system we will never be rid of it unless the government steps in and saves the people from themselves.


----------

